# Canadian Forces Dress Regulations - June 2011 version - A-DH-265-000-AG-001



## Bzzliteyr (29 Oct 2012)

I thought this might be a good one to sticky and share after it had been dug up in another thread:

http://www.cfc.forces.gc.ca/255/251/A-DH-265-000-AG-001.pdf

These are the most recent dress regulations that might help everyone answer the common questions posted.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Oct 2012)

Cancel that...  I have failed to see that the 2008 post by 48th regulator was updated. 

This is an "official" version though his has the CFAT checkmark.


----------

